# Dance With The Angels ~ A GFX Shop by Rapidus Procella



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to Dance With The Angels, a GFX shop by Rapidus(formally Rapidus Procella)

Here you will be able to request graphic sets, banners, or wallpapers. I will do my best to make sure that you are given your request in a reasonable amount of time and that you are sastisfied. Cause, as you all know, a satisfied customer is a happy customer.

Before I get to the request template, here are a few rules and guidelines:



*Be Patient and Polite -* I understand that some of you might be just a little impatient at times, but do know that I have a life outside of NF, so I will take some time getting to your request. Though, if you feel that I'm taking too long, do tell me either by posting in the shop, VMing me, or PMing me.
*Specify The Details In Your Request - *Simply put, avoid being vague. I hate it when people give me too little details and then are not happy with what I have given them. So, for the sake of being correct, give me as many details as you possibly can.
*HD Images Encouraged:* Simply put, give me good quality images. If you can't find HD stocks, then get me good or decent quality. If it's pixely, I will denydenydeny.
*Post the same request in multiple shops, then get out of here: *Yes, I don't want to be the victim of a person's lack of knowing that posting the same request in more than one shop is not only disrespectful to me, but also the other owners of the other shops said request is posted in. So, yeah, only post your request in one shop. It's either mine or someone else's.
*Only One Stock For Avvy and/or Sig:* In other words, you can put up to one stock for the sig only or one stock for the avatar.
*Only Five Requests At A time Please:* Personally, I don't want to have an overload of requests. So, only five requests at a time please. Any more than that and they'll be put on hold until a space clears up.
*Wait Up to Two Weeks before making another request; *Self-expanitory.

Request Template:
Type of Request: Sig, Avatar, Set(sig and avvy), Banner, or Wallpaper
Stock: Put the link(s) to your request here
Size: Specify a size
Avatar: If for set, put nothing here. If for other, then put if you want an avvy.
Text: Put what you want me to enter onto your request
Other: Put any other details you want.

Copy/Paste Version:
Type of Request:
Stock:
Size:
Avatar:
Text:
Other:​


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

*Requests Completed:

*​


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

*Reserved for examples of my work.
Styles are subjected to change

Tags
*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*
*


*


Lps

*
*Spoiler*: __ 












*Avatars

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 * 
*


​


----------



## Juli (Jun 20, 2012)

Your work looks great. Good luck with the shop! :>


----------



## Imagine (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a request.

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects: Up to you

Thanks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ava request:
Stock: 
Text: Lust Sin
Size: Senior
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 23, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I have a request.
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...





Spartan1337 said:


> Ava request:
> Stock:
> Text: Lust Sin
> Size: Senior
> Notes: I want one with text and one without it.



Okies, these will be done by tomorrow evening, if all goes according to plan.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 23, 2012)

Set please :3

Avy
150X200
Stock-


Sig
Size-450px ? 200px
Text- Professor Oak
Stock-


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry I haven't gotten around to do your requests guys, my birthday kept me busy, and I became a bit lazy yesterday, which is one of my bad habits. >.>

I'm gonna get on all requests, and truthfully speaking, I will try to get at least the first two up tonight, if I am lucky.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2012)

*ImageBreakr*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Sparten1337

*

*^Vegeta^Two^

* 
Due to the 10 image limit, it'll be continued to the next post.​


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Imagine (Jun 27, 2012)

Rapidus Procella said:


> *ImageBreakr*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks great repped.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 29, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Color Scheme: red/black
Text: "As long as you're with me..."

I'm not very demanding and pretty open-minded about this stock so feel free to do what you want. Take your time. Thanks!


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 29, 2012)

*Type of Graphic* = Set
*Color Sheme* = Up to you
*Text* = LS
*Dimension* = 400 x 200
*Render* - 
*Border*=Very Thin Black.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 3, 2012)

*Vampire Princess

*
*Spoiler*: __ 







Please tell me if there's anything you want changed.




*Last Samurai

*
*Spoiler*: __ 







Please tell me if there's anything you want changed.




​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks man. Looks great. 

Repped.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

Bumping it up to say that I'm back full time and accepting requests again.


----------



## Katou (Jun 21, 2014)

Request :set

Signature stock : 
Avatar Stock : 
Text : " Mirajane " Magic is not meant to be used to kill people... but without power we can't even protect the ones we love..." ( On siggy only ) 
Border : Purple Solid Line 2px . . make a 1px purple solid line version ,. . in case if doesn't look good in it 
Effects : all up to you . . make it look fun though


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 22, 2014)

*Wallachia*

*Spoiler*: __ 














​


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 26, 2014)

Just a little giveaway to those who are going to look at my shop. :33

​


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2014)

Type of Graphic: Set
Image wanted
Avatar: same stock, surrouding Tobirama's face.
Color Sheme: Orange ,purple, and Black. Halloween themed.:3
Text: Happy Halloween
Other: Nothing too flashy plz. Just mess around with the colors and put in a new background.
And a stripped border like this except with orange and black.


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 30, 2014)

@Revy



Hope you like it. ^_^


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Nov 10, 2014)

Is the shop still open for custom user titles?


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 10, 2014)

Sure is.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay thanks could i get my current user title with  this font and a blue and greenish gradient mostly blue. 

User tite
キリン

Font


With a Blue/green gradient. Also if you can could you try and implemnt a lighting design simlar to this inside the text, but very subtle?  



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Motive (Nov 13, 2014)

Request type: Set

Size: Junior
Everything else is up to you. Just make it look bad ass.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 14, 2014)

*A set request :*

Stock: 
Size: 150x200 ava

note : for the ava the focus should be the tree

anything else is up to you


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 15, 2014)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Okay thanks could i get my current user title with  this font and a blue and greenish gradient mostly blue.
> 
> User tite
> キリン
> ...







Motive said:


> Request type: Set
> 
> Size: Junior
> Everything else is up to you. Just make it look bad ass.









Kusanagi said:


> *A set request :*
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200 ava
> ...






If either of you want any changes, please don't hesitate to tell me. Otherwise, hope y'all like your requests~ :33


----------



## Motive (Nov 15, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> If either of you want any changes, please don't hesitate to tell me. Otherwise, hope y'all like your requests~ :33



Thank you!


----------



## Kusa (Nov 16, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> If either of you want any changes, please don't hesitate to tell me. Otherwise, hope y'all like your requests~ :33



Looks awesome. Thank you


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Nov 17, 2014)

TY i really like it but can you make it a lot bigger? 



I can't really see the use of the font XD. 

Repped.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 17, 2014)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> TY i really like it but can you make it a lot bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hopefully that's better. I had to redownload the font and even then I had to manually type until I got the right sequence you requested. I hope you like this newer version.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Nov 17, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Hopefully that's better. I had to redownload the font and even then I had to manually type until I got the right sequence you requested. I hope you like this newer version.



That's amazing dude. I wish I could rep twice in a row.

Thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey, I have a request for an ava. 

Stock: 

Size 150x200

I know the stock is terrible, but I like Itachi's expression, so maybe you can do something out of this? Any effect is up to you. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Hey, I have a request for an ava.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I couldn't decide which one you would like best, so I made two versions. Hope you like.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you so much, love them both. :33


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 18, 2014)

GLad you like. Do come again if you're needing an avatar, tag, set, or anything else. :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 20, 2014)

Type of Graphic: Actually, I'd like a banner.
Image wanted 
Color Sheme: Whatever you like. But vibrant and unique.

730x523 if at all possible

Text: Well I'm making a banner(several banners) for my friend's website 
I need to simply say 'Obscure Wear' in a manner you see fit. Mezmermize me.

I can also offer you some cash for your services. Thank you, my good chum.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 20, 2014)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Type of Graphic: Actually, I'd like a banner.
> Image wanted
> Color Sheme: Whatever you like. But vibrant and unique.
> 
> ...



A paid request? Now that's a first. Once I can set up a paypal account properly, this will become my top-priority and I will promise not to fuck it up, you have my word on that one, good sir. ^_^


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 20, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> A paid request? Now that's a first. Once I can set up a paypal account properly, this will become my top-priority and I will promise not to fuck it up, you have my word on that one, good sir. ^_^



I'm willing to offer $5 via paypal that I'll also have to set up and transfer $$$ to. There may also be more in the future.


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 22, 2014)

HI THERE!

Type of Graphic: set please!

i was thinking like really really dark low colors for this y'know? i don't want it to look like that cheap shit you bought at hot topic when you were like 12 but a way to show that this alien is fucking terrifying and he will eat out your brains. also i was thinking looots and lots of blues! like cyan's and stuff? it's okay if you can't do that i'm on a blue craze right now. u_u
i don't have any text in mind but if you come up with something feel free to put it down! you don't have to of course
Other: feel free to go crazy! THANKKSS SYOOUUUU!!!


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 24, 2014)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Type of Graphic: Actually, I'd like a banner.
> Image wanted
> Color Sheme: Whatever you like. But vibrant and unique.
> 
> ...



I sadly couldn't get a Paypal set up, so you can hold your money.


​


Zim said:


> HI THERE!
> 
> Type of Graphic: set please!
> 
> ...



I hope this is something along the lines you wanted. :33






​


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 25, 2014)

i love the shit out of you right now

THANKS SO MUCH reps for you everywhere!


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 25, 2014)

I thank ye kindly, sir/ma'am! :33


----------



## April (Nov 29, 2014)

Just an avy. 150x200

Color Sheme: Can you use this palette? 
Something vibrant as well. Thank you :33


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah sure thing.  I'll see about getting it done today.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 30, 2014)

April said:


> Just an avy. 150x200
> 
> Color Sheme: Can you use this palette?
> Something vibrant as well. Thank you :33





Hope you like it. :33


----------



## Sunako (Nov 30, 2014)

150x200 Avatar, thin black border 

Set please and thank you


----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Hope you like it. :33


I do!  thank you so much!


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 2, 2014)

Sunako said:


> 150x200 Avatar, thin black border
> 
> Set please and thank you


----------



## Sunako (Dec 3, 2014)

ffff that's so pretty  thank you so much


----------



## Hack Snyder (Dec 8, 2014)

With my username in it, if possible.


----------



## Yuki (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello.

My request starts right from the beginning. So if you cannot do it please tell me as soon as possible.

Link to line art. 

Sig Size should be 500 x 250

Colours: These are the characters colours. 


Please make it as romantic as possible with with the words. "You are my true love, Lizzy-sama." on there too. 

Hard request me knows but it's for someone special. >_< 

Aka it's not for me but someone else. >_<


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 9, 2014)

Juvia. said:


> Hello.
> 
> My request starts right from the beginning. So if you cannot do it please tell me as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



I would love to do this for you, but I do not do colorings. Sorry.


----------



## Yuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> I would love to do this for you, but I do not do colorings. Sorry.



Oww. >_<

Okies thank you. ;-; 

I wanted the set maker to do the colouring as you could make the colours perfect... >_< 

Any suggestions where i could go?


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 9, 2014)

Juvia. said:


> Oww. >_<
> 
> Okies thank you. ;-;
> 
> ...



Makes sense. As for where you could go, no one comes to mind, but you could always go searching through the other shops and if you see one that does colorings, then pick that one.


----------



## Yuki (Dec 15, 2014)

Okies new request. Already colored and rendered.



As romantic as possible if you can please. :33 Also with the words. "You have me Lizzy-sama. What will you do now?"

Set and Avatar if you could. /o/  300 x 500 for sig. 300 x 200 for avatar.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 17, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> With my username in it, if possible.


If you want anything changed/added, please do let me know.










Juvia. said:


> Okies new request. Already colored and rendered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will  get at this soon, probably next week by latest. :33


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 25, 2014)

Juvia. said:


> Okies new request. Already colored and rendered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I know this came later than you would have preferred, but I hope you will still accept it. :33


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 30, 2014)

Hope this is still open. Can I get a senior size set?



You can use this image if you want -



Pretty much anything with JJ WAtt


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 30, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Color Scheme: Red and Black
Text: None
Other: 150X200


----------



## Krippy (Dec 31, 2014)

Can I have a set from these?

Stocks: 



Effects and Borders: Up to you

Thanks


----------



## Remyx (Dec 31, 2014)

I need a userbar that looks like a shiny golden championship belt (I want it to go in a sig). I want it to be labeled "Ultimate Showdown Champion".

I would also like it with nameplates. If you could make more than one copy with different names and leave one blank, that would be nice.  

Here's a list of names I want in the nameplates:
Gatari
Gunlord0
BXSB
Heylin Force
King Kozark
desire
Kuzusu Samurai
Jisaku
Pied King


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 31, 2014)

Remyx said:


> I need a userbar that looks like a shiny golden championship belt (I want it to go in a sig). I want it to be labeled "Ultimate Showdown Champion".
> 
> I would also like it with nameplates. If you could make more than one copy with different names and leave one blank, that would be nice.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I don't know if I'll be able to do that. I mean, I'm not even sure on how to do it in the manner you're requesting. If you have an example, then perhaps I could work from there. Otherwise, I'm not at all confident I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Remyx (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's an example to give you an idea.



You can add a bit more color in the center and on the sides than just gold.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh okay. I'll see what I can do. :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 1, 2015)

Banner/Logo
Stock: 

What I'm looking for is a logo for my clothing line. 3rdiwear.com Last time I was here I had some good work done so I'm back.

Ideally what I'd like is the words 3rdiWear, where the dot on the I is replaced by the stock image. Fonts and colors as you see fit, but I'd like to see it in teal as well. Transparency on the rest of the image too if possible. It is important that this looks crisp, clean, but unique.

Whoever does this well, I will offer $20 on paypal.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 1, 2015)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Hope this is still open. Can I get a senior size set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







The List:
Black Sheep
Krippy
Remyx
Lucian Lachance


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 5, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Color Scheme: Red and Black
> Text: None
> Other: 150X200


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 5, 2015)

Rapidus said:


>



Thanks man


----------



## Remyx (Jan 6, 2015)

If it isn't too late Rap, you can also make them fit underneath avatars like userbars.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 16, 2015)

Krippy said:


> Can I have a set from these?
> 
> Stocks:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if it's a little later than you would have hoped, but I hope you like it. :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 18, 2015)

May I be able to request a set from this stock? 

- Senior Size set
- Surprise me with w/e Borders/Effects


----------



## Remyx (Jan 20, 2015)

I want userbars that look like sashes.

Black sash labeled "Dragon-in-Training".
Blue sash labeled "Apprentice"
Teal sash labeled "Wudai Warrior".
Golden sash labeled "Shoku Warrior".

Also two badass emblems made out of this: 

I want one to be labeled "Xiaolin Dragon", while the other is labeled "Heylin Dragon".


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 23, 2015)

Remyx said:


> I need a userbar that looks like a shiny golden championship belt (I want it to go in a sig). I want it to be labeled "Ultimate Showdown Champion".
> 
> I would also like it with nameplates. If you could make more than one copy with different names and leave one blank, that would be nice.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you approve of this. I went for a somwhat simple approach. 













Lucien Lachance said:


> Banner/Logo
> Stock:
> 
> What I'm looking for is a logo for my clothing line. 3rdiwear.com Last time I was here I had some good work done so I'm back.
> ...



Okay, I hope I did what you wanted. What you put that you wanted was just a little confusing, so if it's not something that you like, do tell me what changes you want exactly. As for payment, I'll PM you.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 26, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> May I be able to request a set from this stock?
> 
> - Senior Size set
> - Surprise me with w/e Borders/Effects







I hope you like it.  I sure had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 27, 2015)

Senior set with dotted border please. Any other effects up to you.




Thanks.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 28, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I hope you like it.  I sure had a lot of fun doing it.



Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jan 28, 2015)

I like to request a set please.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 2, 2015)

Can someone make this for me please? 
Request: Set
Stock: 
Color Scheme: doesnt matter
Text: morphine
avatar size 140x140
siggy size: 500x250 max


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 2, 2015)

Remyx said:


> I want userbars that look like sashes.
> 
> Black sash labeled "Dragon-in-Training".
> Blue sash labeled "Apprentice"
> ...



I'm a little confused as to what you mean by "userbars that look like sashes". Could you elaborate and/or provide an example of what you mean?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 5, 2015)

umm just curious if my request accepted? 
sorry about asking *runs*


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 5, 2015)

ღMomoღ said:


> umm just curious if my request accepted?
> sorry about asking *runs*



Of course it is. As for it being completed, there are a few people in front of you on the list, but I'll try my best to get them completed over the weekend.


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 14, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Senior set with dotted border please. Any other effects up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the lateness. ^^








MegaultraHay said:


> I like to request a set please.


----------



## Katou (Feb 14, 2015)

a senior set from this please ~


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 14, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Sorry for the lateness. ^^



Thank you!


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 17, 2015)

HI DUDE!


Type of Graphic: set
Image wanted: 
Color Sheme: i was thinking like red and green? but the coloring on your avi omg i have no idea how you do it but i will suck your dick every day if i could get it like that! 
Text: eh i don't know maybe something stupid like 'robin' but if you don't think it needs that then you don't have to put it in!
Other: if you're too busy you don't have to do it! i love how you make your sigs


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 26, 2015)

ღMomoღ said:


> Can someone make this for me please?
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Color Scheme: doesnt matter
> ...



Sorry for the long wait. Hopefully you approve of what I have done for you. :33







Wallachia said:


> a senior set from this please ~


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I can't do Gif avatars.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2015)

ok np! thnx for letting me know


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you :3


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 12, 2015)

Zim said:


> HI DUDE!
> 
> 
> Type of Graphic: set
> ...


----------



## Might Gai (Mar 13, 2015)

Rapidus said:


>



DANG OMG i love it! 

thanks so much! thank thank thank thank thank!

i gotta spread some rep around before i give to you again but i will definitely!


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello. Can i have a set made please? 

Full set, full sized sig which ever way you think would fit best.



This is the render to use, feel free to cut parts off like the legs and the back of the sword if you feel it would look better. Make the backround a nice dark shade of blue, but light enough to see his black coat clearly.

Write the name Mockingbird along the sig in big easy to see letters with the best suited color. 

The ava needs to be 150 x 150 since he is just a normal member. 

Please PM when it is done. >_<


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 31, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Hello. Can i have a set made please?
> 
> Full set, full sized sig which ever way you think would fit best.
> 
> ...



Of course I'll do it, but why didn't the member request it himself?


----------



## Yuki (Apr 1, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Of course I'll do it, but why didn't the member request it himself?



I want it for him. 

Told him to get one ages ago and he keeps saying he will but doesn't. -_- So i do it for him. ^^/

Both me and him will rep you for it. ^^


----------



## mykel23 (Apr 1, 2015)

Type of Graphic = Avatar
Color Sheme = Up to you
Dimension = 150x150


Type of Graphic = Sig
Color Scheme = Up to you
Dimension = 500x250


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2015)

Yo Rapidus, can you do this for me? 

Type of Graphic: Just leave the picture size how it is. 
ImageWanted: 
Other: Are you able to remove the text? 

Just let me know if you don't do this. Thanks.


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 3, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yo Rapidus, can you do this for me?
> 
> Type of Graphic: Just leave the picture size how it is.
> ImageWanted:
> ...



I'll see what I can do. Check back in a few days. It should be done along with my other requests. :33


----------



## Yuki (Apr 14, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I'll see what I can do. Check back in a few days. It should be done along with my other requests. :33



Why take so long. >_<


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 16, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Hello. Can i have a set made please?
> 
> Full set, full sized sig which ever way you think would fit best.
> 
> ...



I apologize deeply for the lateness, but I hope your friend will be satisfied with this request.


----------



## Rapidus (May 7, 2015)

mykel23 said:


> Type of Graphic = Avatar
> Color Sheme = Up to you
> Dimension = 150x150
> 
> ...



I would understand if you don't want this anymore, but in case you do, I have done your request.


----------



## Rob (May 10, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I'll see what I can do. Check back in a few days. It should be done along with my other requests. :33



 **


----------



## Rapidus (May 12, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> **


I know, I know, I'm super late. I promise that I'm getting it done this week. If I don't, you have permission to nad-kick me.


----------



## Rapidus (May 17, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yo Rapidus, can you do this for me?
> 
> Type of Graphic: Just leave the picture size how it is.
> ImageWanted:
> ...



Hope it's to your liking.


----------



## Rob (May 19, 2015)

Arigatou.

Will get you when I'm not 24'd


----------



## shippofox (Jun 8, 2015)

Request: avi and sig set
Size: up to you
Text: avi: meow. Signature: my soul your beats
Render/ stocks: 
Effects: up to you
I be using on this and another site and pm me please


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm open up for business again folks. Let's see some of those requests flowing again. :33


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 29, 2015)

Shameful bump post is shameful...but fuck it.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 4, 2015)

ava: 

sig:


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 13, 2016)

So are you still open for business? Your stuff is amazing!


----------



## trance (Jan 13, 2016)

Requesting an ava. :3

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects: what ever best compliments Yang.

Borders: One with borders and one with white borders


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 13, 2016)

Request Avatar & Sig from the same picture. Avatar from the Second Image, Sig from the very last.

Stock: 

Size: Avatar - 150 x 150 Sig - 550 x 400

Text: Avatar - Never Forget  Sig - Friends Forever

Effects: I'll let you go wild. Do what you think will work/look best with the images!


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 13, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Requesting an ava. :3
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I tried with the white and the border didn't completely show, so I went with orange. I hope you don't mind.  I kind of felt it fit with the color scheme. 


​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2016)

Type of Request: Set.
Stock: Avatar: 

sig:

Size: the biggest size I am allowed to wear. (not sure what that is)
Avatar: I want it to be a dark black and red theme with sort of eerie type layout. I want the sig to match and only use the sasuke version of him from that image. Cut out shin/everything else.
Text: Avatar: うちは　翁 
Text: Sig: うちは　翁 Subtext: These Eyes Have Seen Many Things. 
Other:


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 15, 2016)

翁宇智波 said:


> Type of Request: Set.
> Stock: Avatar:
> 
> sig:
> ...



The avatar link is fine, but the image you want for the tag is too small. I know it's a wikia link and they usually shrink to small sizes, so could you find another, preferably not a wikia link to an image?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2016)

No problem. I'll just switch it to this image.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2016)

翁宇智波 said:


> No problem. I'll just switch it to this image.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 16, 2016)

ALrighty! I'll try to get it done by tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2016)

No problem and thanks.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 22, 2016)

翁宇智波 said:


> Type of Request: Set.
> Stock: Avatar:
> 
> sig:
> ...



I do apologize for the lateness, but here's is your request!


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 28, 2016)

*Type of request:* Avatar
My current avatar looks too bland/empty. I want the same avatar, but altered so it matches with my signature.
*Size:* 150x200 and 160x190(optional. For another forum)



Stock 150x200:


Full stock:


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 29, 2016)

★Urahara★ said:


> *Type of request:* Avatar
> My current avatar looks too bland/empty. I want the same avatar, but altered so it matches with my signature.
> *Size:* 150x200 and 160x190(optional. For another forum)
> 
> ...




Oh shit, I didn't see this yesterday. I will definitely get this done sometime this weekend.


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 5, 2016)

★Urahara★ said:


> *Type of request:* Avatar
> My current avatar looks too bland/empty. I want the same avatar, but altered so it matches with my signature.
> *Size:* 150x200 and 160x190(optional. For another forum)
> 
> ...



Sorry for the long wait, but here is your request. 
150x200


160x190


----------



## Watch Miii (Apr 6, 2016)

Can someone help with my page design?


----------



## Watch Miii (Apr 6, 2016)

Type of Request: Banner
Stock: 
Size: 16:9
Text: Watch Mii 
Other: HaveWatch Miii will BRB


----------

